# iMac 27" review



## Kenbo (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I just spent hours writing a review of my new computer, as I said I would. I exported it as a PDF file and unfortunately, it is too big to upload onto this site. I shrunk it down a bit.......still too big. I compressed it, and the zip file is too big. I guess I'll sum up my hours of review writing like this..........


I like my new Mac
Sorry about the lack of a full review.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2013)

It must have been a book. The site allows .pdf files of up to 2MB. What size is the file?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2013)

Ken, I just noticed you sent the file to me via email. It is 6.5MB - it's because all of the images. It's a fantastic review we need to find a way to get this posted. Can you break the file into 4 parts? It's 4 pages long is there a way to do a page break between each page and save each page as its own file, then just make 4 posts in succession?


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Ken, I just noticed you sent the file to me via email. It is 6.5MB - it's because all of the images. It's a fantastic review we need to find a way to get this posted. Can you break the file into 4 parts? It's 4 pages long is there a way to do a page break between each page and save each page as its own file, then just make 4 posts in succession?



I'll try that Kevin. I've been learning the Mac program Pages. I will try the page by page method.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 26, 2013)

Nope. Didn't work. The first page (the largest of the 4 pages) is at 1.3 MB and the error I am getting is.......
"The file upload failed. Please choose a valid file and try again. Error details: Upload was not accepted as it was not able to be automatically resized. Please resize manually and attempt to upload it again."


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 26, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Ken, I just noticed you sent the file to me via email. It is 6.5MB - it's because all of the images. It's a fantastic review we need to find a way to get this posted. Can you break the file into 4 parts? It's 4 pages long is there a way to do a page break between each page and save each page as its own file, then just make 4 posts in succession?
> ...



Ken go to Applications, Automator, then choose Workflow, then under library select "PDF's", "Extract odd and even pages." You can do this twice to your four page file and get four individual PDF's. 

Or, you can go back to to where you exported it in the first place and do it a page at a time. Most programs you can save a PDF by going to file-print, and there should be an option labelled "PDF" where you can "print" to a pdf format, and can export page by page by selecting to "print" certain pages.

EDIT: ok looks like you got it and it's still too big. You could always try the the compress images within pdf option through the Automator, that might make it small enough to fit.


----------



## phinds (Feb 26, 2013)

Also, you might try getting images out and posting them separately as reduced byte size (not reduce image size) OR maybe you can reduce the image "file size" before inserting it into the PDF (that is, not reduce the size that image shows up as but the # of bytes it takes which is different)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2013)

Ken, since we rarely if ever get a pdf upload, I raised the limit to 8MB. You should be able to upload it now. In fact i will try to do it for you since I have a copy . . . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2013)

This is very frustrating - I'm sorry Ken but it looks like we need a PDF viewer. I tried to upload it several times into your original post but from the error I get it appears I need to get a plugin. I'll get it within the next day or two - sorry for the trouble. Please be patient I will get it done we need it anyway.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This is very frustrating - I'm sorry Ken but it looks like we need a PDF viewer. I tried to upload it several times into your original post but from the error I get it appears I need to get a plugin. I'll get it within the next day or two - sorry for the trouble. Please be patient I will get it done we need it anyway.



I'm having similar problems Kevin. I'm glad to hear that it isn't just me. Thanks for going through the trouble for me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2013)

It's no trouble Ken. I should have had such a plugin in place, but frankly I had no idea it was necessary. It's a learning experience this forum business, almost like trying to learn to use a new operating system. 

BTW I got to read about a quarter of your review before I had to start milling and will finish it tonight. Great write-up Ken.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2013)

Bad news Ken. Lee said that because of the automatic image resizer we had to install, PDFs are not allowed. Only image files. I'm sorry but there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bad news Ken. Lee said that because of the automatic image resizer we had to install, PDFs are not allowed. Only image files. I'm sorry but there's nothing I can do about it.


Boo Hisss, where's that dislike button.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay then. Thanks for trying anyway.

There's more than one way to skin a cat.....let's try this........

[attachment=19278]

[attachment=19279]

[attachment=19280]

[attachment=19281]

I don't know if these images will be able to be blown up on your screen enough to read without distorting them, but it's my last attempt and I hope that it helps someone.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay, that didn't work. It was worth a try.
If anyone wants the review to read, it's a PDF file. You can PM me your email address and I will be glad to send it to you.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2013)

Ken I tried taking screenshots too - had the same effect as you not readable. Tell ya what you could do. If you have a photobucket account upload it there and just provide the link. If you don't have one, since you're an admin anyway you can use the Wood Barter PB account. I'll PM you the UN & PW for it if you need it. We'll get this cat skinned one or another.


----------

